# Crows nest-pirate scene



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

THIS WAS VERY SIMPLE.I got a $20 wood lookin bucket at big lots,cut hole in the middle and slid it down on a 4+4 post.added a cross pc and some netting,secured it to a heavy duty pallet.i added some pirate props for looks.i might make a halloween float with this.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks great!
Good job!
.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Great tutorial... Did you paint it with glow in the dark paint? Or is just the lighting giving it a special effect? Do tell!!! I want to do a crows next too.And does Big Lots still have those buckets? Thanks again


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's one awesome looking prop, FoggyF! I would have to say that the mast and cross might look slightly better with a little walnut stain on it to match the barrel. It's just that the wood looks a little too new.

Great work!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Avast ye prop builder, That thar be looking mighty fine to me eye. Yaarrrr, great job ya lubber.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Big lots still has those buckets around here.the lighting is just a green floodlight. I agree about the staining it but at night you can't tell anyway,when its lit up.thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your thinking! I would certainly stain everything to match of course, but the prop is quite clever and sells the idea of a ship very nicely. How long ago did Big Lots have this item in the store? What section of the store was it in? The backyard decor area? I am doing a pirate cemetary this year and this could really make it believable...


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Amazing thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

that's amazing, make me want to do a pirate theme!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a quick and very effective crow's nest! Grea idea.

I wish I had seen that before I started mine a few years ago. I made mine out of plaster lathe and 1x2's. 
There's only about $8 worth of materials in this one, but about 2 hours labor.










Eric


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Aaah, a swab worthy o' th' 'Pearl! 'keepin' a weather eye out I see, jolly good! 'ow did ya keep 'is arm up in' th' lookin' glass?


----------

